# Top 10 Stupid uses for Orange Fastrack



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

What were they thinking? 

View attachment 398450


I can understand the White colored Fastrack, You can use it for snow scenes and Christmas layouts. 

Why Orange? Is it for Halloween? Orange is a Halloween color, but by that logic they should make Green and Red Fastrack for Christmas.

They must have envisioned some purpose for this atrocity. All we can do is guess. So let's do that!

Imagine we are all sitting around the Boardroom in North Carolina. Someone just suggested Orange Fastrack. The room erupted in applause at this ingenious innovation! "Brilliant" says the guy running the meeting. "The uses are endless!" Then they make a list of uses.

What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:

1. Railroad on Mars.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Help me fill in the blanks.

Emile


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking through the catalog, I noted their Halloween themed sets had the orange track......the track you pointed out is extra track for their sets. Granted, this is a seasonal item at best.

-Pete


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Sick. Totally sick.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

It's intended to be used for their new Hot Wheels Starter Set which comes with orange Fastrack. Lionel has mentioned that they understand it won't appeal to everyone but they are matching the color of the Hot Wheels track as the same color with their Fastrack. They are marketing it for kids with Hot Wheels Cars and supposedly they have received some good reviews by offering it which their new set. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfrizzell (Jan 1, 2016)

kstrains said:


> It's intended to be used for their new Hot Wheels Starter Set which comes with orange Fastrack. Lionel has mentioned that they understand it won't appeal to everyone but they are matching the color of the Hot Wheels track as the same color with their Fastrack. They are marketing it for kids with Hot Wheels Cars and supposedly they have received some good reviews by offering it which their new set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




The “Orange Blossom Special” comes to mind.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe the orange glows in the dark?


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

For a split-second I thought of Halloween. But then the next thought that came into mind was another failed product from Lionel's latest executive team, Megatracks. 

I suppose if you're in the board room, and the CEO thinks this is a great idea, everybody who wants to keep their job erupts in applause.  Those of us on the outside looking in who don't need to work for the guy, can call it as we see it more objectively. But I'll be kind nonetheless. When you think of the work it takes to incorporate a new SKU into the production line-up, this certainly wasn't the best use of Lionel resources. Although crazier products have been brought to market, some folks get downright serious about Halloween-themed layouts. So who really knows?

Now if Lionel begins to fill out the Fastrack line in the next catalog with more orange-roadbed pieces, then you KNOW the inmates have taken over the assylum. And it's time to quietly turn out the lights in North Carolina. 

David


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

mtfrizzell said:


> The “Orange Blossom Special” comes to mind.


Awesome!

What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:

1. Railroad on Mars.
2. Orange Blossom Special
3. Campbell's Soup Cream of Pumpkin Express (With Bluetooth Chutney Choo Choo)
4. The Tropicana "Juice Train" accident scene.
5. The Godfather movie "Bad Omen" freight set. "Make them a Reefer they can't refuse!"
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Help me fill in the blanks.

Emile


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Ole Josh would have thrown the person whose idea it was out of his office. 

Orange track falls in the what ever floats your boat category.

Bill


----------



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

6. Orange is the new Gray


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

7. Will be included in the new Syracuse Train set. Go Orange.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I think it's where you park all your toxic trains to keep them isolated from the working units.


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Whats next?

Pink track for the Girls Train Set


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Rocky Mountaineer well at least those let go last year can't be blamed for this orange track if it fails to sell


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

rdeal said:


> 6. Orange is the new Gray


Perfect!

What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:

1. Railroad on Mars.
2. Orange Blossom Special
3. Campbell's Soup Cream of Pumpkin Express (With Bluetooth Chutney Choo Choo)
4. The Tropicana "Juice Train" accident scene.
5. The Godfather movie "Bad Omen" freight set. "Make them a Reefer they can't refuse!"
6. Orange is the new Gray
7.
8.
9.
10.

Help me fill in the blanks.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

PatKn said:


> 7. Will be included in the new Syracuse Train set. Go Orange.


Excellent!

What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:

1. Railroad on Mars.
2. Orange Blossom Special
3. Campbell's Soup Cream of Pumpkin Express (With Bluetooth Chutney Choo Choo)
4. The Tropicana "Juice Train" accident scene.
5. The Godfather movie "Bad Omen" freight set. "Make them a Reefer they can't refuse!"
6. Orange is the new Gray
7. Will be included in the new Syracuse Train set. Go Orange!
8.
9.
10.

Help me fill in the blanks.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

BobS said:


> I think it's where you park all your toxic trains to keep them isolated from the working units.


Genius!

What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:

1. Railroad on Mars.
2. Orange Blossom Special
3. Campbell's Soup Cream of Pumpkin Express (With Bluetooth Chutney Choo Choo)
4. The Tropicana "Juice Train" accident scene.
5. The Godfather movie "Bad Omen" freight set. "Make them a Reefer they can't refuse!"
6. Orange is the new Gray
7. Will be included in the new Syracuse Train set. Go Orange!
8. Toxic Train Freight Yard (No Humping!)
9.
10.

Help me fill in the blanks.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

PW Trains said:


> Pink track for the Girls Train Set


Spoken like the next President of Lionel Trains!

What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:

1. Railroad on Mars.
2. Orange Blossom Special
3. Campbell's Soup Cream of Pumpkin Express (With Bluetooth Chutney Choo Choo)
4. The Tropicana "Juice Train" accident scene.
5. The Godfather movie "Bad Omen" freight set. "Make them a Reefer they can't refuse!"
6. Orange is the new Gray
7. Will be included in the new Syracuse Train set. Go Orange!
8. Toxic Train Freight Yard (No Humping!)
9.
10.

ALTERNATE list of uses for ridiculous colored Fastrack:

1. Pink track for the Girls Train Set


Help me fill in the blanks.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

Product designer color blind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Product designer color blind.


My thoughts exactly!

What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:

1. Railroad on Mars.
2. Orange Blossom Special
3. Campbell's Soup Cream of Pumpkin Express (With Bluetooth Chutney Choo Choo)
4. The Tropicana "Juice Train" accident scene.
5. The Godfather movie "Bad Omen" freight set. "Make them a Reefer they can't refuse!"
6. Orange is the new Gray
7. Will be included in the new Syracuse Train set. Go Orange!
8. Toxic Train Freight Yard (No Humping!)
9. Product designer color blind (Like a deer): The Elmer Fudd Blaze Orange Hunters Express
10.

ALTERNATE list of uses for ridiculous colored Fastrack:

1. Pink track for the Girls Train Set


Help me fill in the blanks.

Emile


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Guggenheim Partners cracks the whip, "Lionel is underperforming!" Desperate to save his job Howard Hitchcock dances like he's in Michael Flatley's "Feet of Flames," however due to oxygen deprivation he thinks track bed the color of the orange flames is a good way to save his job.

Other than orange FasTrack what Lionel needs most is a train guy/businessman at the helm.

Pete


----------



## POTRZBE (Jul 30, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> What do you think were the top 10 Uses on their list:
> 
> ...


10. It goes well with the Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Frappachino latte with skim Milk Train Set. TA DA


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

POTRZBE said:


> 10. It goes well with the Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Frappachino latte with skim Milk Train Set. TA DA


Eureka!

1. Railroad on Mars.
2. Orange Blossom Special
3. Campbell's Soup Cream of Pumpkin Express (With Bluetooth Chutney Choo Choo)
4. The Tropicana "Juice Train" accident scene.
5. The Godfather movie "Bad Omen" freight set. "Make them a Reefer they can't refuse!"
6. Orange is the new Gray
7. Will be included in the new Syracuse Train set. Go Orange!
8. Toxic Train Freight Yard (No Humping!)
9. Product designer color blind (Like a deer): The Elmer Fudd Blaze Orange Hunters Express
10. The Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Frappachino latte with skim Milk Train Set (You order it and then wait forever to get it)

Lionel may have contributed the best one of all with the Ominously named End of the Line Express Lionchief Set which includes an Orange Fastrack oval. It's the End of the Line for somebody!

I think that about sums it up! Although I would love to hear any other Stupid uses for oddly colored Fastrack.

Emile


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Just my two cents... If you participate in a model train forum on the internet you have a much more vested interest in the hobby. What are we 5% of the hobby max?? Do you really think this orange track is marketed towards us? I don't. 

This is something the unknowing average consumer Mod and Dad or Grandparents will pick up because its cute and little Tommy really likes Halloween. This is a no brainer for Lionel, just changing the colorant before the resin in the press. I'm frankly surprised they haven't done this before.

I would expect to see more colors in the future if the orange has any success...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> 10. The Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Frappachino latte with skim Milk Train Set (You order it and then wait forever to get it)


:laugh::appl::laugh::appl::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the top use will be to foster threads like this! 

I know for sure I won't be needing any of it.


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

I believe the Milwaukee Road is making a comeback and planing to introduce a new wireless power distribution inspired by Tesla in place of the copper overhead service.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I got nuthin. Seems I can't think so far out the box.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

The problem I see is that people are going to want increasingly elaborate layouts as they expand. Especially if this is with the Hot Wheels sets since many of us know how many lengths of those orange tracks we tried to connect to each other all throughout the house! So I wonder if Lionel is prepared to make orange versions of every possible Fastrack length, crossover, switch, and bumper.

I do wonder how some of these niche things sell enough to make it worth their while, however.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Board meeting: 

"Purchasing says they can buy orange plastic for a penny on the dollar."

"OK, Marketing, create an orange railroad track campaign!"


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Put the orange in tunnels or dark parts of the layout so you can see if you have anything in the ground????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

A horrible thought just crossed my mind...what if they are looking to introduce a tie dyed track system to the market?


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

If the orange glows in the dark it would make a cool tunnel track. :laugh:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I guess if I was into a temporary Halloween layout the orange track would be acceptable.

Bill


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

11. It's a more rigid child punishment device than Hot Wheels Track, but in the same great color! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

Volphin said:


> 11. It's a more rigid child punishment device than Hot Wheels Track, but in the same great color! LOL


OK. Now everyone is uncomfortable!

I think that would fall under CRIMINAL uses for orange FasTrack. I was focusing on STUPID uses. 

Emile


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

if you have a farm area on your layout it would make a great scenic part of a pumpkin field.

ask yourself this how many toy companies used color to sell a toy from 1940's onward.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> OK. Now everyone is uncomfortable!
> 
> I think that would fall under CRIMINAL uses for orange FasTrack. I was focusing on STUPID uses.
> 
> Emile


I must have had a traumatic childhood! :laugh:


----------



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

"orange" you glad this discussion is about over !


----------



## KenH54 (Jan 24, 2018)

*Orange Track*

BigCrabCake

I vote for #'s 2 & 4 :laugh:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

How many of us buy the types of sets this would be sold with? 

How many are sold?

What is the additional expense vs the projected profit? The projected sales?

Halloween is growing in popularity in the US and it is now a very significant holiday, maybe the second largest in terms of sales.

Lionel appears to be making a marketing decision to capitalize on a growing trend in the country which YOUNG PEOPLE might be involved in.

How many of us are under 55? If you want an interesting survey, let's see the age of our members.

I have to have the demographic answers and corporate numbers to answer this one. We do not have them. Maybe Lionel does.

PS. Include Clemson, Virginia, VA Tech, and a host of other orange schools in track/train set candidates.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

In the mean time this thread is providing us with some entertainment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> In the mean time this thread is providing us with some entertainment.


That's all I ever really intended. Orange Track is Weird and Quirky. It just calls out to be mocked.

Truth be told, I'll probably be the first one buying up all the Orange Track I can find next Halloween. 

But it does make for an Entertaining thread.

Emile


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

The Florida Gators are Orange & Blue.

And I always associate the Cincinnati Bengals with Halloween.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

Amazing. This post and the nasty responses are why this hobby is doomed. A fun little idea now is crap? Wow.

I would have thought some would be happy to see this to maybe bring some newcomers into the hobby.

One person I know loves the idea of the orange track and the Hot Wheels set so much they have ordered one and are going to try getting into the hobby.....oh wait, that is not good enough, right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

captaincog said:


> This post and the nasty responses are why this hobby is doomed.


No, this post and comments are proof of just the opposite. They are proof that Lionel and the hobby are still relevant. Most of us on this Forum are Traditionalists to some extent. It really shouldn’t be a surprise that we would have strong feelings (whether positive or negative) about new catalog introductions. 

Orange track probably will increase sales. Just like the Peanuts train, the Elf movie train, etc. But that doesn’t mean it qualifies as a piece a brilliant forward thinking innovation. They won’t be including free orange track with the next Vision Line offering, because it’s not intended for serious modelers. If it attracts new hobbyists then that would be great! 

Either way, orange Fastrack is just ridiculous to some of us and there’s nothing wrong with us saying so. Not everything that comes from Lionel is a golden nugget! The fact that this thread exists is proof that they are relevant. Otherwise, we wouldn’t bother to care. Then the hobby would be doomed.

And by the way: Who said the hobby is doomed? I sure don’t see it that way.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

This is yet another reason that Lionel needs to take a hard look at their offerings.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wait GUYZ I think you missed it? What are Lionels colors?
ORANGE and BLUE.
Next we'll see the ties BLUE?:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

laz57 said:


> Wait GUYZ I think you missed it? What are Lionels colors?
> ORANGE and BLUE.
> Next we'll see the ties BLUE?:laugh:


OH RATS! I think you're right. 

OK, Lets just do this and get it out of our system. I'll give the first five:

Top 10 Stupid uses for Blue Fastrack:

1. The Linda Ronstadt “Blew-By-You” Bullet Train RTR Set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

2. The LionScale Blue Oyster Cult “More Cowbell” Cattle car six pack.

3. BlueTrack switches with Bluetooth control.

4. Special addition Blue Comet RTR with matching Blue FasTrack.

5. Kentucky Blue Grass Seed Hopper with Railsounds.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

Help me finish the list.

Emile


----------



## tackindy (Sep 25, 2012)

Spongebob Squarepants Bikini Bottom Line?


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> 1. The Linda Ronstadt “Blew-By-You” Bullet Train RTR Set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.
> 
> Emile


Change that to the original Roy Orbison genuinely authentical "Blue Bayou" RTR set and you'll be _*smokin'*_, brother CrabCake, and if they's available seperately i'll take a dozen of the blue "FasTracks Of My Tears" ovals.

I will also humbly submit for your consideration at this time the One And Only Elvis' "Blue Christmas" Polar Express set, which will of course include the blue "FasTracks Of My Tears" oval.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

tackindy said:


> Spongebob Squarepants Bikini Bottom Line?


Brilliant! And it will attract new young train enthusiasts.

1. The Linda Ronstadt “Blew-By-You” Bullet Train RTR Set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

2. The LionScale Blue Oyster Cult “More Cowbell” Cattle car six pack.

3. BlueTrack switches with Bluetooth control.

4. Special addition Blue Comet RTR with matching Blue FasTrack.

5. Kentucky Blue Grass Seed Hopper with Railsounds.

6. Spongebob Squarepants Bikini Bottom Line

7.

8.

9.

10.

Help me finish the list.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Texas Pete said:


> Change that to the original Roy Orbison genuinely authentical "Blue Bayou" RTR set and you'll be _*smokin'*_, brother CrabCake, and if they's available seperately i'll take a dozen of the blue "FasTracks Of My Tears" ovals.
> 
> I will also humbly submit for your consideration at this time the One And Only Elvis' "Blue Christmas" Polar Express set, which will of course include the blue "FasTracks Of My Tears" oval.
> 
> Pete


YES! Now we're cooking with gas!

1.A. (Girl's train) The Linda Ronstadt “Blew-By-You” Bullet Train RTR Set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

1.B. (Boy's train) The original Roy Orbison genuinely authentical "Blue Bayou" RTR set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

2. The LionScale Blue Oyster Cult “More Cowbell” Cattle car six pack.

3. BlueTrack switches with Bluetooth control.

4. Special addition Blue Comet RTR with matching Blue FasTrack.

5. Kentucky Blue Grass Seed Hopper with Railsounds.

6. Spongebob Squarepants Bikini Bottom Line

7. The One And Only Elvis' "Blue Christmas" Polar Express set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

8.

9.

10.

Help me finish the list.

Emile


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Keith Urban - Blue Ain't Your Color - a little country!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

The Marcels - Blue Moon - from the 50s-60s


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

We All Live In The Yellow Submarine rtr set with Yellow Submarine diesel & yellow fastracks.

Oh wait...you are all doing blue fastracks....hmmm...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

laz57 said:


> The Marcels - Blue Moon - from the 50s-60s


Cool!

1.A. (Girl's train) The Linda Ronstadt “Blew-By-You” Bullet Train RTR Set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

1.B. (Boy's train) The original Roy Orbison genuinely authentical "Blue Bayou" RTR set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

2. The LionScale Blue Oyster Cult “More Cowbell” Cattle car six pack.

3. BlueTrack switches with Bluetooth control.

4. Special addition Blue Comet RTR with matching Blue FasTrack.

5. Kentucky Blue Grass Seed Hopper with Railsounds.

6. Spongebob Squarepants Bikini Bottom Line

7. The One And Only Elvis' "Blue Christmas" Polar Express set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

8. The Blue Moon Streamliner Passenger set.

9.

10.

Help me finish the list.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

balidas said:


> We All Live In The Yellow Submarine rtr set with Yellow Submarine diesel & yellow fastracks.
> 
> Oh wait...you are all doing blue fastracks....hmmm...


Good Work Balidas!

1.A. (Girl's train) The Linda Ronstadt “Blew-By-You” Bullet Train RTR Set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

1.B. (Boy's train) The original Roy Orbison genuinely authentical "Blue Bayou" RTR set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

2. The LionScale Blue Oyster Cult “More Cowbell” Cattle car six pack.

3. BlueTrack switches with Bluetooth control.

4. Special addition Blue Comet RTR with matching Blue FasTrack.

5. Kentucky Blue Grass Seed Hopper with Railsounds.

6. Spongebob Squarepants Bikini Bottom Line

7. The One And Only Elvis' "Blue Christmas" Polar Express set with Blue “FasTracks of my Tears” oval.

8. The Blue Moon Streamliner Passenger set.

9. The Blue Meanies Freight Set with Yellow Submarine Flat Car.

10. Conrail "Big Blue" SD80MAC.

FINISHED!

Thanks to all who participated.

This thread is CLOSED...until the next catalog!

Emile


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I will save number 11 until the next catalog release.


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Either way, orange Fastrack is just ridiculous to some of us and there’s nothing wrong with us saying so.
> Emile


So basically those folks that enjoy this hobby differently than you are ridiculous. And there are others here that agree with you. While there are interesting topics on this forum, attitudes like this is why I very seldom come here.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

PRRRunner said:


> So basically those folks that enjoy this hobby differently than you are ridiculous. And there are others here that agree with you. While there are interesting topics on this forum, attitudes like this is why I very seldom come here.


Methinks you take model trains and the interwebs WAY to seriously there Bub.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

PRRRunner said:


> So basically those folks that enjoy this hobby differently than you are ridiculous. And there are others here that agree with you. While there are interesting topics on this forum, attitudes like this is why I very seldom come here.


Sorry to disagree with you, but no one has suggested that anyone is ridiculous. It has been noted that some people think orange track is ridiculous. It’s unfair to attempt to deduce someone’s attitude based on their dislike of orange track. It’s a shame you are using that as reason not to participate in the forum. You’re really missing out and perhaps so are we. This thread was Satire. That’s all. No hobbyist is being insulted (except me apparently). The only attitude that is keeping you away is your own. You are welcome here. Thanks for posting.

Emile


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

PRRRunner said:


> So basically those folks that enjoy this hobby differently than you are ridiculous. And there are others here that agree with you. While there are interesting topics on this forum, attitudes like this is why I very seldom come here.


Cheer up old sod, the end is near. 

Pete


----------



## sg3 (Dec 19, 2015)

George Strait Baby Blue Texas Special with Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain Fasttrack


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

To help morons see that they're standing on a railroad track.


----------

